# I used to drive......



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Just for a bit of fun I was thinking....everyone here is rightly proud of their current and recent rides but I wonder who has some embarrasing skeletons in their closet, whats your car history?

Ill kick off...

1987 passed test aged 17....

Toyota Corolla SR 1975 model (hole as big as ure fist in drivers floor repaired with rubber mat glued to floor rofl what was i thinking) Â£110 car, Â£200 stereo.
Astra Mk1 1600 Experience brown and gold, brown and gold ffs why o why
Ford Cortina 2.0 (for a month)
Astra Mk2 SR 1600
Astra Mk1 GTE (nicked)
Astra MK2 GTE (wrapped round lampost)
Peugeot 205 1.9 Gti (E212 UUB Never, ever, ever buy it, i ragged it to death)
Suzuki SJ410 (bit of a lapse in cash)
Daihatsu Jeep (hand painted with hammerite, cash problems continue)
Mini Cooper J plate (money improving)
Mini Cooper L plate (err, bent the first one)
E plate XR2
Vauxhall Vectra 2.0 (wahoo first company car, boring but freeee)
Peugeot 406 3.0 Coupe
Opted out of company car scheme.........
Audi TTC 225
Audi A4 Cabrio 1.8T (Current ride)
Audi TTC V6 (on order)

Westfield 2.0 Pinto since 03 as well. Various 'day to day barges since the Pug Coupe too, currently Civic Type S cos they were floggin em cheap.

No silly colours but the Daihatsu Jeep was genuinely painted with a brush using black hammerite by the previous owner, wtf is that all about lol. The XR2 was shagged and would only start if i popped the bonnet and held the air filter off the carbs with a coat hanger.


----------



## ant_oneill (Jan 8, 2006)

Passed my test in March 2003, since then I've had...

Ford Ka
Citroen Saxo VTR
Honda CRX del Sol Si-R
Renault ClioSport 172
Seat Ibiza TDi Sport 130

And now I go to pick up my Audi TTC 225 on Wednesday, can't wait!


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

E reg VW Polo 1.3 (It was my Mums so I used to drive it then she gave it to me)

S reg Renault Laguna 1.6

02 reg VW Golf V5 (170)

04 reg V6TT


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Even though I past my test in April 1980, I've only owned 3 cars! :?

95 (M reg) Golf MkIII GTI 16valve
00 (X Reg) Golf MkIV GTI 1.8T
02 (O2 Reg) TTC 225

Predictions for my next car New TT MkII in about a year or two....or maybe a Porsche Boxster, while I still can (married but no kids!!)


----------



## northone (Nov 18, 2005)

As you can see from my list I've had a few motors in my time. I passed my test in Sept 93 and have been through all kinds of motoring heaven and hell since.

H reg Honda CB125 (cheap student transport!)
G reg Fiesta 1.1LX
H reg Rover 216 Gti
L reg Mondeo 1.8 LX
J reg Cavalier GSi (I can still remember the amazing torque output)
J reg Corrolla GTI (awesome motor in its time)
L reg Rover 820 Vitesse (2.0 Turbo that handled very BADLY)
L reg 206 Gti 1.9 (very unreliable but better handling than the Rover)
M reg Vauxhall Senator 3.0 24v CD (rapid motorway cruiser)
Y reg Megane Coupe (first company car - free)
Y reg Omega 2.6 V6 Elite (company car #2)
V reg Celica 140 (opted out of Co. car scheme - stunning car ex-demo inc Sport/Lux pack)
51 reg Mondeo 2.5 V6 Zetec S (not sure why!)
53 reg Subaru Impreza WRX (silly insurance and attention grabber - of the bad kind i.e. Police, Boy-racers, Bikers etc)
Y reg Audi TTC 225 (by far the best car I've ever had!)

Lots of mates said I would regret the Subaru to Audi switch but so far its been great. Hoping for an M3 or Boxster S by June/July this year.


----------



## bizza (Dec 12, 2005)

J reg Ford Feista.(crashed and wrote off not my fault)
H reg Ford Escort (over heated on way to trade in for.....)
P reg Fiat Bravo (sold in ok condition)
51 Civic Type r (ended up on its roof in a field  )
03 Civic Type r (love it and sold it)
02 TTC (still loving it)


----------



## ianmackem (Jan 8, 2006)

Only passed my test in Oct 99 but have been through a few!

89 'G' Mk1 Polo L in white (Fell to bits)
92 'J' Mk3 Golf 1.4 GL in metallic green (Nice car but very slow)
95 'M' Mk3 Polo 1.0 in mettalic red (Sensible choice) for petrol
99 'T' Pug 206 1.9 turbo diesel, silver (Ok really but a bit boring)
03 '53' MG ZR 1.4, metallic black (What a heap of crap! Looked nice but was made by Blue Peter)
01 '51' Mk4 Golf GTTDI, silver (Unreliable as hell)
01 'X' Mk4 Golf 1.8 GTI Turbo (Nice car, quick, reliable, well built - part exing it for my TT tomorrow!)
01 'X' Audi TT 225 Coupe in Avus Silver (Tomorrow)


----------



## sooperlids (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks like you have changed your car as much as me Leg. Would hate to think the amount I have lost changing cars. Please nobody start a topic on depreciation 

Passed my test in 1987. Couple of shocking ones in the list :lol:

1985 Talbot Horizon
1982 Ford Cotina 1.6L
1985 Vauxhall Astra
1989 Ford Escort XR3i
1992 Vauxhall Astra GSi
1996 Subaru Impreza Turbo
1998 Fiat Bravo HGT
2000 Lexus IS200
2001 Saab 93 Convertible
1998 Alfa Romeo 156
1996 BMW 323 Coupe
2000 BMW 323 Convertible
2002 BMW 330 Sport Convertible
2005 Mini Cooper S
2005 Volkswagen GT TDi
2002 TTR

Still have the last 3 on the list 

*edit* just seen the post 3 cars since 1980. 3 cars in 26 years!! howd'ya manage that :?: :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok.....passed test Jan 92 and then.....

Vauxhall Nova 1.3 SR, 1986 (kept this for 3 years and threw loads of money at it, eventually ending up with an Imperial Blue paintjob, full suspension, brake and wheel upgrade, and a 2.0 astra lump running twin webber carbs)

1995 - 1997 Ford Escort RS Turbo, 1989, (another 2 years ownership, usual RS Turbo mods. of s/s exhaust, induction, dump valve, nice alloys and superchip, circa 200bhp)

1997 - 1999 Ford Fiesta RS Turbo, 1992, (again same story of modifications, but carried out by Severn Valley Motorsport, rolling roaded at 170 something bhp if I recall, then went on to clean it meticulously and show it in the RS Owners Club Concours and won a good few trophies)

1999 - 2001 Ford Sierra Sapphire RS Cosworth rwd, 1989, (bought after a long search for an unmolested original one, and did the rounds in the RS Owners Club concours, 10 or 12 trophies. Then realised what a waste it was to have a car sitting in a garage for half the year and only taking it out at the weekends for the rest of it so spent some mony on 18" OZ Superturismo alloys, s/s exhaust, induction etc., and Superchip to produce just over 300bhp. Drove it lots and enjoyed lots of tail out action :wink: )

2001 - 2003 Subaru Impreza WRX Sti V2, 1995 (modified everything, spent lots of money, one of my fav cars, then lost lots of money when I sold it)

2003 - 2004 Mitsubishi Warrior twin cab pick up (bought brand new with all options specced, I'd always wanted a black pick up since back to the future "check out that 4x4", never test drove one, was stunning to look at but sooooo slow and sold it after 6 months at a big loss)

2004 BMW 328 CiSE, 2000 (fantastic car, all the toys, black with cream leather on oem 18" alloys, simply stunning, but again only 6 months ownership)

2004 - 2005 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution 6 GSR XT330, 2000 (bought accidentaly :wink: massive power, awesome car, looked outrageous which was great, sounded LOUD, then threw third and fourth piston through the block after 1500 miles of my ownership. Long battle with Mitsubishi CS and main dealer followed and they eventually paid to rebuild it but it was never the same after, so it was sold back to a dealer in Birmingham at another big loss)

2005 -present My 225 TTC, 2000 (by far the best all round car I've ever owned. Does everything well, and the mods are starting to pile on now :wink: . Subject to a lottery win it's a keeper  )

And yes - don't start a "how much money have you lost on cars?" thread 

Dave 8)


----------



## leerjwd (Sep 4, 2005)

1982 mini 998c (mildly modified)
1988 Ford Fiesesta XR2 mkII (well modified)
1992 Rover 216 GTI 16V (fairly modified)
1999 Citroen Saxo VTS (again, fairly modified)
1997 BMW 328i SE (mildly modified)
'02 italjet dragster 50cc (WELL modified)
"cant remember" V6 2.5 auto Ford Mondeo
'02 Audi TT 225 (as midified as i can get it....)


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

A Reg Polo (1st Car - 1992)
D Reg Astra 1.3L
K Reg Nova SRi
N Reg Peugeot 306 XSI
R Reg Peugeot 306 GTi
03 Reg TTR (Current Car)


----------



## rockhopper (Dec 4, 2005)

Ok, passed test in September 87

Mini 998
Triumph Spitfire Mk4 1500
Vauxhall Nova 1.3 SR
Honda CRX
VW Golf (worst car ever!)
Lanica Delta Integrale
Opal Manta GTE (best Â£150 ever spent!)
Alfa Romeo 155
Porshe 944S
Alfa Romeo GTV
Vauxhall VX220
Honda Civic Type R
Audi TT 225

Think thats about it!


----------



## pj225 (Dec 8, 2005)

passed test 1983
vauxhall viva
escort mk 1 mexico
mini 1275 gt
escort mk 2 rs2000
sunbeam lotus
rs2000
escort rs 1600i
escort series 2 rs turbo
audi ur quattro (what a car!)
escort series 1 rs turbo
escort van 
toyota hilux 
astra van
escort van
cavalier sri
peugoet 405
totota mr2
escort mk6 rs2000 4x4
fiesta van
escort mk2 rs2000
bmw 325
mondeo slug td
AUDI TT 225 COUPE


----------



## pj225 (Dec 8, 2005)

I am a bit new to this computer lark so i had to post again. It is hard to pick a best car from the list . Well apart from being ashamed to admit to some of the obvious ones,the best ones were the audi ur quattro, for it,s looks/ handling and power. Sunbeam lotus for it,s power and the note of the engine and the TT for obvious reasons. Various Super bikes have come and gone in this period and i still have a CBR6oorr bike.

ISN,T LIFE WONDERFUL SOMETIMES!


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh god... can't possibly remeber them all but here is a good go..

Passed test May 1990.

Metro City Red (rolled it in reverse... not clever)
Mini 850 - bought from scrap yard Â£60
Citroen AX Salsa (sort of swaped with my folks for 18th birthday upgrade)
BMW 318 i 4dr bahama beige Metalic (first propper car at 19 for Easter)
Fiat X19 Targa 1500 5spd (my first 2 car strategy)
Daimler 4.2 Sov. (money fom first job went to my head)
Bmw 316 2 dr (tried to regain sanity...)
Mazda RX7 coupe mk2 (944 lookalike!)
Renult 5 GT Turbo (learned to master understeer)
Honda Prelude (to run when the Daimler was two juicy!)
Pug 205 GTI 1.9 (flew 281ft landed and back fliped on an astra. Read the story in Max power Apr 1994 Star letter) 
Celica 2.0 ST Auto (wanted a lot of metal around me after the crash) 
Jetta 1.6 TX (what was I thinking???)(Gran bought it me though)
Corsa GSI ltd edtion (new cars again...)
Corsa 1.5 TD
Corsa 1.4 Auto
Jag Sov 3.6
Porsche 924
Calibra Auto (blew gearbox only for the engine to go 3 months later...)
Merc C180 (x3)
Escort Cab ghia
Escort GTI
Mondeo ST24
BMW Z3 1.9
Merc E220 cab (x2)
Merc E240 Avantgarde in Obsidian black (great car)
Merc 280SL (cost more than the house I live in...)
Merc E220 Cab Silver great reg P6 4 6OLF) 
Porsche 911 Targa (blew the gearbox Â£1781 bill put a dent in my day!)
VW Golf GTTDI
Passat TDI Estate
Passat TDI
Passat 1.8T
Golf SE
Jag 3.6 (cloth seats - cheap ride)
Jag Sov 5.3 HE V12 (classic for sundays..)
Mazda Xedos V6 (NEVER EVER BY THESE!!!!)
BMW Mtec Coupe (Gave this to my Dad 4 years ago he still has it!)
BMW 323Ci
BMW 323i
1972 Air Portable landrover Siii petrol. 
BMW 325 Convertible
Mitsubishi Montero (USA)
Jeep Cherokee 4.0 ltd auto
Volvo T5
Merc CLK 320 Designio
Lexus GS300
Range Rover V8
1973 Range Rover (Bob tailed and hand painted hammerite black)
Subaru legacy 2.2GX
Merc 280 CE 1978
Merc 320CE 1989 (dream car, passed it for 6 years every day and then bought it)
Subaru Legacy Turbo Estate
Subaru SVX 3.3 flat 6 coupe auto (dream car come good!)
Impreza 1.8 auto
Golf clipper convertible
Ford Streetka (for a week, no laughing)
Golf Caddy pick up (lowered hand painted, 1.8 GTI engine)
Jeep Cherokee 2.5
Ford F350 5.0 straight 6 Beast!! 15ft long!! twin wheel rear axle!!)
Mazda MX5 Turbo
Scooby legacy turbo estate again..

and all thats left now is the TT...


----------



## IbizaAlex (Nov 11, 2005)

How old (or young) is everyone?


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

DW225 said:


> ...And yes - don't start a "how much money have you lost on cars?" thread
> 
> Dave 8)


Amen, Brother!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Tornado GR4


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Loz

Didn't you tell me you were 32 years old. You must be at least 100. :lol: 
OR was that someone else? :lol: 8)

Joe


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> Oh god... can't possibly remeber them all but here is a good go..
> 
> Passed test May 1990.
> 
> ...


Thats 5 cars a year - do you work at a scrap yard or steal them to order? :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Passed my test in Jan 85 then
X reg Cortina 1.3L two door  
A reg MG Maestro 1.6    :evil: 
C reg Orion 1.3l  
G reg Orion 1.6GL  
J reg Citroen ZX Aura :evil: :evil: :evil: 
K reg Golf 1.8GL  
N reg Rover 214si :? 
G reg Xr3i :? 
T reg Golf gti 1.8T   
04 TT 180 Quattro


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

AKTTSKA said:


> How old (or young) is everyone?


35 mesen.

Loz180, TWOC ing doesnt count m8


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Passed test in 1979
Viva
Datsun 120Y
Toyota SR Coupe
Astra GTE mk1
Escort RS turbo mk3
Escort RS turbo mk4
Calibra 16v  
Corrado G60 Black 
Corrado G60 Yellow  
BMW 325 coupe
Escort Cossi
Fiesta XR2 mk2
Golf GTI 16v mk2
TTR  still have  
GOLF GTI 25th Anniversary still have


----------



## greg2302 (Sep 2, 2005)

It'samazing how many people have had minis ! (I mean the the real ones not the BMW ones)

Passed test in 1990 aged 17

1996 - "A" Reg Red Mini Sprite 1.0
1996 - "D" Reg Red Vauxhall Astra 1.2
1997 - "D" Reg Blue Vauxhall Astra 1.3
1999 - "S" Reg Black Ford Fiesta 1.25 (first company car)
2000 - "T" Reg Green Ford Focus 1.6
2003 - "03" Reg Black Skoda Octavia vRS 1.8T (opted out of company scheme)
2005 - "02" Reg Red Audi TT Coupe 225

Must admit the Skoda was the best fun, not as quick as the TT but people just couldn't believe how fast it went !


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

> Wallsendmag II - A reg MG Maestro 1.6


{{{was a pic of an MG Maestro but its gone for some reason}}}

I was gonna type some sarcy stuff but the picture tells it all lol. For my money so far this is winning the most embarrassing, well done m8.

Any other nominations?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Leg said:


> > Wallsendmag II - A reg MG Maestro 1.6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey it was a great car ahead of its time , The womans voice that said "Warning brakes require servicing " everytime you went downhill was just plain scary though :lol: :lol: And the carpets were nearly almost but not quite the same size as the floor :roll:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

i bet you i can beat you all with shite cars.....

my worst ever was...wait for it

audi tt :lol:

nah, i can do worse - f reg yugo 55A 5 speed

beat that!


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Loz180 just a couple then! :lol:

Passed my test in 1997-

Nissan Micra - D reg
Peugot 106 - P reg
Citroen C3 - 03 reg
Audi TTC - W reg


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

The ones I can rembember atleast (warning, long booring post)...

Started off with a 1982 pontiac trans-am with a tuned 5.0L v8









Then I bought a black 1998 toyota celica 1.8L. Had it a few months, then moved over to a....

1997/98 toyota carina e 2.0 GLI that I spent way too much money on.









Had that for almost 3 years, and decided that spending all that money modifying cars was a total waste, and that I should do something with my life. (while I had the carina, I also had a rusty 1987 corolla beater) So then I bought a...

1996/97 corolla g6 (black). A sensible A to B car. Which drove me nuts (beeing sensible), so off down the modifying path I went with a...

1998 golf 1.6, that I also spent too much money on...









And then I decided once again: I have to do something sensible with my life. And bought a...

1991 golf gti, grey metallic. Which drove me insane, and made me svore never ever to buy another VAG product in my entire life. So I bought a totally stock...

2001 toyota celica....And went nuts with the modifying (again....)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/ ... /gmon2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/ ... G_1576.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/ ... G_1417.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v398/ ... G_1351.jpg
(big pictures)

And while owning the celica, I sorted out an appartment with a garage, locked the celica up, only to take it out on sunny days, and bought a...

2001 toyota yaris 1.3 verso. To explain "why a ****-erotic bathtub on wheels?": I needed something practical, cheap, and above all else: something so HOPELESS that I would never ever think about spending money modifying it. The yaris is all those things.

Then the celica went buh-bye (sold it). And after having spent several months calling a friend of mine's girlfriend's audi TT a "roof chopped beetle". And throwing out several claims of "audi silver metallic has to be THE most booring color ever invented", I, ofcourse, bought a...

1999 audi tt, silver metallic...









That was in november 2005, so here I am: with the TT and the yaris. Beeing teased, A LOT.


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

Here goes.....

Started driving in '82

1972 VW Beetle 1302S 
1986 Ford Escort 1.3L (company car - no choice!!!) 
1972 Mini 1000 (de-seamed with cooper head and big SU with LCB etc) 
1977 Mini 1000 (bright yellow with brown patches! - water soluble ) 
1977 Opel Kadett coupe (rwd) 
1972 MG Midget 
1976 Mini 1275 GT 
1983 VW Golf GTi Mk1 (ported & polished head, janspeed manifold & system etc - all done by Goodliff Racing) 
1987 Citroen 2CV (Back to college so needed something cheap) 
1986 VW Passat 1600 (the 2CV was just too slow!) 
1983 VW Golf GTi Mk1 (bit of a sleeper that one - TSR 1900 conversion, lowered, big brakes etc - no stickers or body mods.....) 
1995 Citroen Xantia Estate (company car again) 
1996 Audi A4 (company car) 
1993 VW Corrado (written off after only 3 months - DD crashed into it while it was parked outside the house.....) 
1993 VW Corrado 
1997 Volvo V40 2.0 Sport (first child!) 
2000 Mercedes C220 CDi Estate (186 bhp with Alpin tuning box) 
1999 Mercedes ML320 (thought we could make money on the 4x4 trend - worked well! as it would be the only reason to buy one of those useless lumps) 
2001 E46 320D touring 150bhp
2003 E46 320D touring 150bhp

But the sad thing is I only get to drive the BMW at weekends 'cos we've got 2 kids she drives that and I've got her Golf GT TDi........ hence the search for something a bit more interesting(TTC pleez)

R


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I used to be a caroholic but I am alright now....


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm not even going to think about or bore you with all the cars I've had but I passed my test in 1967 and my first car was a 1951 split screen 918cc sidevalve Morris Minor convertible which cost me Â£60

I actualy had a car before that but I was too young to drive it on the road and that was a 1948? Morris 8 bought for Â£5

Graham


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I used to drive the very same cars as posted in a previous thread on this subject with the addition now of a V6 DSG Coupe & an A4 V6 Cab.


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Datsun 160SSS [smiley=toilet.gif] 
Swaymar 3.1 Capri (tuned to 200BHP) [smiley=dude.gif]

Manta 2.0 GTE (written off) 

Manta 2.0 GTE :-*

Lancia Delta IntegralÃ© [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Honda VF500 (written off) 

Honda VF500 :-* 
Toyota Landcruiser (exploring Oz for 2 years) [smiley=cheers.gif]

Kawasaki ZXR750  
Cavelier SRi130 (skint after Oz) [smiley=stupid.gif]

Peugeot 205 1.9 Gti (tuned to 160BHP) 8)

Suzuki GSXR1100 (Tuned to 180 BHP) [smiley=skull.gif]

Seat Ibiza TDi (chipped to 125BHP) :-|

Suzuki GSXR750i (lightened and tuned to 160BHP) [smiley=skull.gif]

Audi TT (chipped to 272BHP) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Dino [smiley=furious3.gif]

Self built Lotus 7 Replica (over 300BHP/Ton) [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## CraigKORE (Sep 17, 2005)

Passed test in 1992:

B Reg Talbot Alpine

E Reg Pug 205 GTi (God i loved that car!)

M Reg Escort 1.6

S Reg Vahxhall Tigra

P Reg Rover 220d (Which I still have, never changed the oil in nearly 5 years now and it's never let me down!)

And now finally in my dream car - 2003 225 TT.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CraigKORE said:


> P Reg Rover 220d (Which I still have, never changed the oil in nearly 5 years now and it's never let me down!


Now could be a good time then :lol:


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Passed test in about 83/84, I think, then:

1974 Vauxhall Viva
1971 Vauxhall Firenza 1600 (wrote off in a ditch)
1972 Vauxhall Firenza 1800
1976 Vauxhall Sportshatch
1976 Vauxhall HP Firenza (see pic on left, still got this)
1976 Vauxhall Sportshatch (different one, still got it)
1986 Audi Coupe 1.8
1986 Audi Coupe quattro (still got this, undergoing rebuild)
2000 Audi TTR (still got this)

It could be said that I lack imagination, or that I'm really poor at selling cars.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

It could also be said that your wealth is not determined by what you make but what you *KEEP*

looks like you got it going on to me!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I think I win the prize for the least cars

Vauxhall Corsa (SXI of course) :roll: 
Then my 225 TT
But then I'm only a little'n :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Passed my test sometime in the '60s ... it was the '60s so I obviously
don't remember when :wink:

As for my first car - I don't even know the make of the Ford Pop. based 'special' that I built   
I got wanting a roadster out of my system early 

But here it is :-










In theory I only started losing money on cars relatively recently;
Back in the days of inflation after putting some work into a car
I often sold it for about the same or more than I paid for it


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Passed test in 1989.

1986 Nova SR 1.3
1989 Nova Flair 1.4
1991 Citreon ZX 1.6
1995 Citreon ZX 1.9D
1997 Audi A4 1.8 T Sport
1959 Austin A40
1999 Audi S4 Avant 2.7 (put onto it's roof)
2000 Jaguar S Type 4.2 V8 
2001 Audi TT 225 Coupe (still have. Most unreliable car I have had)
1996 Ford Fiesta 1.8D (still have. Banger, but keeps the miles of the TT)
2003 Audi S4 Avant 4.2 V8 (coming in a couple of weeks)


----------



## mattwright (Aug 18, 2005)

Lots of us appear to have owned 205 Gti's previously - I have to admit to it being one of my favourite cars.


----------



## panamahat (Sep 18, 2005)

short n sweet-ish..

vw polo ( coupe mind you!)
Audi 80
BMW 328Ci
VW Golf V6 4M
Audi TTR V6 Quattro


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

a chopper,
a griffter - red, 3 speed, rolled it and wrote it off.
a griffter - blue, 3 speed, mods - weetabix spoke glow in the dark things and angel eye front light.


----------



## ronin_uk (Feb 18, 2006)

passed my test in '94

Fiat uno 70 sx
Saab 900 2.0 
volvo 340 1.4 
Mini 1.0
Honda Prelude 2.0
Honda Civic 1.6
Citroen AX 1.0 
Fiesta Diesel 1.9
another mini 1.0
Rover 213 1.3
Peugeot 405 1.9 TD
Rover 214
VW Golf 1.4
Focus cl 1.8
Astra 1.4
Astra1.6
Peugeot 306 1.4
Focus zetec 1.8 
Fiat brava 1.8
Merc A Class 
Renault Laguna 2.0
Mazda MX-5 1.8
Smart for 2 (bought during divorce as I was skint)
VX220 2.2 Lightning (#67 of 100)
Civic Type R
BMW 330ci sport
Alfa 147 jtd Mjet lusso
TTR 225

Best car: VX220
Worst car: Astra 1.6
Car I got nicked 3 times for speeding in: the bloody volvo
Only new car I ever bought: Civic Type R


----------



## mattwright (Aug 18, 2005)

> Fiat uno 70 sx
> Saab 900 2.0
> volvo 340 1.4
> Mini 1.0
> ...


28 cars in just over ten years  
I'm not even going to ask!


----------



## ronin_uk (Feb 18, 2006)

Aye, you could say I have a bit of a thing for cars.

There are a few company motors in there too of course, from the first astra to the A class are all company cars.


----------



## markda (Jan 5, 2005)

I passed in 1994, aged 17.

1990 Fiat Panda 900cc 
1991 Fiat Tipo 1.6 DGT 
1992 Fiat Uno Turbo i.e (Phase II)	
1989 Volkswagen MK2 Golf GTi 16v	
1995 Renault Clio 16v	
2000 BMW 323i	
1999 BMW 328i Coupe Sport	
2000 BMW 328i Sport Convertable	
2001 Honda Accord Type R	
2001 Ford Mustang GT (moved abroad)
2001 Chrysler Sebring Convertible (moved abroad)
1999 Honda Integra Type R	
2000 Alfa Romeo GTV 3.0 V6	
2000 Volkswagen Golf GTi 1.8T	
2001 Subaru Impreza Turbo
2001 Volkswagen Golf GT TDi (130) 
2003 Honda S2000
2003 Audi TT 3.2 DSG Coupe

I think that is about it....


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Only passed my test in 1997, aged 26

1985 Vauxhall Astra 1.3 (in red with go faster stripes)
1986 VW Polo 1.3 (good reliable car)
1999 VW Golf GTi 8v MK3 (loved it!!)
1992 Audi 80 1.8 
2000 VW Beetle 2.0
2002 Audi 225 TTR
2001 Audi A3 1.8T Sport
2004 Chrysler PT Cruiser 2.4


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Passed Test in South Africa 1995

Mk1 mini cooper with 1380 flat top piston conversion (approx 110 BHP)

'98 Ford escort 1.8 (company car)

'00 VW Polo 1.6

'01 TT 225 Coupe


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Passed test aged 17 in 95

Fiat Uno Formula
Ford Fiesta Fanfare
Vauxhall Corsa Merit
BMW 320i
Audi TT 225R
TVR Tuscan S II on its way


----------



## markda (Jan 5, 2005)

bilbos said:


> 2004 Chrysler PT Cruiser 2.4


Why, why, why?


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

markda said:


> bilbos said:
> 
> 
> > 2004 Chrysler PT Cruiser 2.4
> ...


New country, cheap car required to start with. It will be joined by something approaching previous standards shortly.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Ok - posted before, but now updated since the TT went...first car acquired in 1985.

77 Blue Mini Cooper GTS (South African Homologation Special)
84 Red Mitsubishi Cordia 1600 Turbo 
70 Red Chevrolet Corvette 350/350 (5.7 litre) 
95 Black Honda Civic 1.6 Coupe 
97 Green Renault Laguna 2.0 
95 Silver Toyota 4Runner 3.0D
97 Black Renault Clio 1.4
99 Silver Vauxhall Omega 3.0 Elite
00 Black Mercedes CLK230 Kompressor
02 Black Audi TT 225 Coupe 
00 Silver Mercedes S320 CDI
02 Green Mercedes S320 CDI
03 Black Mercedes E320 Estate
03 Blue Mercedes CLK320 Cabriolet


----------



## markda (Jan 5, 2005)

Good to hear  What were you thinking of?


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Think i've got too many but some are company cars...

Passed in Nov 1996.

Vauxhall Nova 1.2 Merit 1986

Vauxhall Nova 1.4 SRI 1992

Renault Clio 1.4 RT 1993

Ford Escort XR3i 1990

Ford Escort 1.6 Mexico 1996

Audi 80 2.0E 1994

Renault 5 GT Turbo 1987

Audi TT Roadster 2004

Company Cars

Ford Fiesta 1.3 Flight 2001

Ford Focus 1.6 Zetec 2002

Ford Mondeo 2.0 Zetec 2002

*5* Ford Focus ST170's From 2003-2004

*4* Ford Mondeo Zetec TDCI's 2003-2004

BMW 530d SE Tourer 2004

BMW 320d Sport Saloon 2004

BMW 320Cd Sport Coupe 2004

BMW 120i Sport 2005

BMW 320Cd Sport Coupe 2005

BMW 320i SE (E90) 2005

And have had everything from Mini Cooper S Works to 730d's home.

I love the motor trade, best way to feed your car addiction unless your a millionaire!! :lol:


----------



## Ria_saini (Jan 6, 2006)

passed at the of 18 in 2003

Corsa 1.2 (v reg) for 5 months ORANGE
BMW 318i (W reg) for a year BLACK
Audi TT 180 (W reg) 7 monthes till now SILVER


----------



## ronin_uk (Feb 18, 2006)

Tubbs said:


> Think i've got too many but some are company cars...
> 
> Passed in Nov 1996.
> 
> ...


And there was me thinking I had had a lot :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Yeah but Tubbs is cheating - he gets a new car every few months through work


----------



## markda (Jan 5, 2005)

Tubbs - what are those 320d's like? You've had enough of them  A friend of mine has the 330d, have been very impressed. I would imagine it's a fair bit slower, is it ok from day to day?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

markda said:


> Tubbs - what are those 320d's like? You've had enough of them  A friend of mine has the 330d, have been very impressed. I would imagine it's a fair bit slower, is it ok from day to day?


Careful, he'll try sell you one! :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Passed in '93 at 17 

Citreon AX 1.4 Diesel (K reg)
Renault Laguna 2.2 Diesel (M reg)
VW Passat 1.8 Diesel (R reg)
Pug 206 Quicksilver (51 reg)
Nissan 350z (53 reg)
Audi TTR 150 (04 reg)  8) 

Hev x


----------



## JamesLewis (Jun 30, 2005)

Passed in 1998

Passed test, brand new Ford Ka
Then upgraded to Ford Puma (plus an X reg Ford Courier van for a year!)
Now Audi TT 225 plus Ford Ka (a different one!)


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

markda said:


> Tubbs - what are those 320d's like? You've had enough of them  A friend of mine has the 330d, have been very impressed. I would imagine it's a fair bit slower, is it ok from day to day?


I think the 320d Sport is brilliant, possibly one of my most favourite everyday cars. 150bhp fells really good in the car and is quite pokey, but if you want a bit more power then the 330d is the one to have but i would say that the 320d is more than enough for normal everyday use.

If you follow the link below it will take you to our website, my last car is the 320Cd Sport in Ruby Red.

http://www.dunedinselkirkbmw.co.uk/

Pete


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

BreTT said:


> markda said:
> 
> 
> > Tubbs - what are those 320d's like? You've had enough of them  A friend of mine has the 330d, have been very impressed. I would imagine it's a fair bit slower, is it ok from day to day?
> ...


Show me the money!!! :lol:


----------



## TheLaird (Nov 17, 2006)

This is b*gger all interest to anyone else, but a sentimental journey for me:

Passed test in 1963, aged 17 (petrol was about 4 shillings a gallon :lol: )

Mini 850, tuned by Taurus
Riley Elf - yes, really!
MGBGT
Fiat 128 Rallye
Fiat 128 Coupe
Fiat 128 3p Berlinetta
Fiat Strada
Ford XR3
MG Maestro 1.6  
MG Montego
Peugeot 405 SRi
Vauxhall Calibra 2.0i
Rover 216
BMW Z3
Audi A4 Cabriolet
Nissan 350Z


----------



## kenny ken (Oct 22, 2006)

Passed test in Dec 97

Vauxhall Nova 1.3 SR. Had this about 5 months then lowered it, new alloys and big exhaust, 2 weeks later it was nicked!
Renault 5 GT Turbo. Very briefly owned
Citroen AXGT. Ran this into the ground
Honda CRX vtec. Best car I ever owned
Volkswagen Corrado 16v. Worst car I ever owned.
Honda Civic VTI
2 x Ford Focus. Company Car
Yamaha Thundercat YZF600. Crashed it, repaired it and sold it. P/xed for
Suzuki GSXR600 SRAD
Audi A3 tdi sport. Company Car
Ford Focus tdci. Company Car
Audi TT Coupe and Suzuki GXSR600 K4


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

passed in 97(i think)

yugo 55a 5 speed  
ford escort 1.3l
peugeot 309 gti
nothing for a while but company cars
AUDI TT


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Here we go;

Humber cepter (showing my age)
Fiat 131 mirafiori
R5 Gordini Turbo mk1
BMW 2002 
VW Golf Gti mk1
VW Golf Gti Mk3
Astra Gti
Escort Xr3i
Ford Orion ghia
Honda Civic
BMW 318i
BMW M3
Audi tt
Mercedes clk
Audi tt - present

And I am am only 26!


----------



## The_Don (May 22, 2006)

Test passed in 96, since then...

1996 - '84 plate Rebault 11 GTL - Given as first car, bit pants but appreciated!

1996 - '74 plate VW Beetle 1303 in canary yellow, pathetic on fuel - 22 mpg, hence sold after 8 months.

1997 - '76 plate VW Beetle - Purple flip paint, loads of mods and loads of money spent, won "best paint" in 1997 at Run to The Sun at Newquay. I loved this car, so easy to tinker with and to be fair went like stink, embarressed a few Nova's anyway!!

1998 - '90 plate Vauxhall Calibra 16v - Owner for three weeks before someone pulled out of junction in front of me, start of the excuse to modify it with insurance money, eventually in Max Power later that year!!

2001 - '94 plate Imported Toyota Supra Twin Turbo GZ. My favourite car of all time and still regret selling it - Every accessory and power was awseome. Again thousands spent and finally running at 440 BHP, this car was my favourite and still regret selling it! Owner for just over three years only had to fork out for pads, battery and new radiator! (apart from mods anyway!)

2005 - '00 plate Subaru Impreza WRX Sti - Not 'impressed' at all - handling certainly not what I expected, understeered everywhere and loads went wrong, soon got rid of it!

2006 - '01 plate Audi TTR - I love it as I needed a more cost effective and efficient car, for looks and performance I think the value for money is great, but buying of new house and wedding plans are holding me up from doing mods as quick as I'd like!!!

Thats my collection anyway!!

The_Don.


----------



## Kristian_TT (Oct 31, 2006)

Test passed in 2005, 3 days after I got 18

Bmw Z3 Roadster
Audi TT

Not the longest list here, but then again, Im just 19..


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

Here goes
Mini 850
Viva HB SL90 ( with mushrooms growing in the carpet)
Fiat 850 Special (rolled)
Daimler V8
Cortina Mk2 1600 GT 2 door
Cortina Mk3 2000E (sold for house deposit)
Viva HB 
Cortina Mk2 1600E (dials down)
Rover 2200SC 
Nissan sunny
Citroen BX
Citroen AX diesel
Citroen ZX aura TD
Golf Mk4 GT TDI
Audi A4 2.5TDI QS and TTC 225


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

I've only ever had 4 cars. 

Passed test in 2001 (I think?) aged 21 (blagged lifts of my mates and boozed all the time!  )

Austin Metro 1L (4 gears, no radio and 4* petrol)...it was that rubbish I gave it away!
Peugeot 106 XSi 1.4i 8v.....great car!!!...sold it to a mate to rally it!
Volvo S40 1.6i...company car...a tank on pram suspension....rubbish!
TTC 225...and loving it!


----------



## Nickasaki (Nov 2, 2006)

O.K there are some bad ones but you do things on impulse sometimes, So here we go then
Passed my test in 1984
Triumph TR7 ( Engine modded to Dolomite Sprint but still on standard brakes Bloody scary )
Ford Capri mk II (slightly modded )
Chrysler Avenger Tiger (standard Orange with black bonnet )
Triumph Dolomite 1500cc RWD (standard)
Ford Capri mk III (standard + pain in the arse)
Jaguar XJ6 4.2 series III (Money pit , the only car to bleed me dry)
Audi 80 CD 5 cylinder (The start of the Audi Bug )
Audi 90 Quattro ( first wife took this heartbroken at the loss of the car !!)
Audi Coupe GT 5 cylinder (Fell on hard times after the Divorce )
Audi 90 Quattro (not the same one as before)
Ford Orion 1.6i (the girlfriends runaround car i use to call it the ford onion because when i got in it i could have cried !!!)
VW Golf GTI mk II ( fantastic car, light modding to this )
VW Corrado 1.8 16 valve (dont know why i just hated this car ???)
Audi Coupe Quattro 9 stainless steel exhaust on this ,fantastic car and Awesome sound, one of my brothers friends has this now and i still get to drive it OOOHHH the noise :twisted: )
Audi A4 B5 Quattro 2.6 v6 ( motorway muncher, slight modding )
Audi A4 B6 1.8 Quattro (still have this starting to mod it , Apr chip, Factory Sat Nav up-grade, A8 alloys ,colour coded plastics, Phatbox and a few other things and more to come   )
Audi TT Roadster (still have this and probably will for years to come,very much in love with this car : :-*  )

And a load of fast bikes at the moment a ZX10R (modded) for sunny days so put to bed at the moment 8) and a XTZ 750 (standard except for exhaust can ) for grotty weather .I hate sitting in traffic...


----------



## kenny ken (Oct 22, 2006)

Nickasaki said:


> VW Corrado 1.8 16 valve (dont know why i just hated this car ???)


You're not the only one. I hated mine aswell!!


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Test passed in '93 aged 17.

Astra 1.3 - 'B' reg - metallic silver, wrapped lovingly into a hedge not long after I passed... :roll:  
Escort 1.3 Popular plus - 'G' reg - Flame red, written off by my brother on the A50!
Monte-no-go 1.6 estate - 'B' reg - red with a matt red/blue boot, re-wired with Rockford Fosgate speaker wires that cost more than the car :roll: and was towed away for a tenner as I couldn't give it away! :? 
Carina E 2.0 Exec - 'M' reg - Red, superb car, didn't miss a beat and sold onto my next-door neighbours who sadly didn't give it the same TLC as my Dad and I...  
Audi Cabriolet 2.6e - 'M' reg - Ming blue, went the same way as the Astra, only on its side!   
Saab 900 2.0i S convertible - 'P' reg - Met blue, p-ex'd for the TT as I wanted something that didn't resemble a jelly when it went round corners :lol: 
Audi TTR 225 - 'Y' reg - Olive Green 8)

Oh and an '04 Landrover Disco Landmark TDi - Zambezi Silver as the company hack


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

Not that many.....

Ford Orion (first car) 
Peugeot 306 Turbo Diesel 
VW Golf Mark IV 4motion
Toyota MR2 Roadster
Audi TTC 225

next....Porsche 3.2S Boxster :?


----------



## ade2005 (Jan 2, 2005)

I passed my test in 1992 just before I was 18.

Here goes some ebarasing ones.

Vauxhall Chevette,Cavalier mk 2 SRI, Citreon BX,Rover 420 SLI  ,Mk 2 Golf GTI, Saab 900,Toyota MR2 Mk 2, and finaly My TT roadster 225


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

Passed my test in june 98

Fiesta 1.1 ghia
Astra 1.4 merit
AX 1.4 tzx
306 roland garros
MG ZR 160
Audi TT 225


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Wolseley 1300 (given to me by my gran after grandad reversed it over her Yorshire Terrier :lol: )
Morris Marina 1.8 TC
Datsun 120Y (without doubt the most reliable car i've ever owned)
Vauxhall Firenza 2.2 droop snoot
Ford Escort RS200
MKII Escort with a 3.0 Capri engine in it (lovingly built by yours truly)
XR3i
Ford Capri 280
Whole variety of Co cars Nova then Cavalier's, Vectra's, Mondeo's [smiley=zzz.gif] 
MKIV Golf GTI
VW Bora
Audi TT


----------



## adrian2006uk (Aug 28, 2006)

passed test in 1989

ford fiesta
vauxhall viva
mg metro
mg metro
escort rs turbo white 
escort rs turbo black
metro gti
rover 416
renault clio
vauxhall corsa
smart roadster
escort rs turbo white
escort rs turbo red
rover tomcat
metro 
mondeo st24
escort rs turbo white
subaru impreza
golf gti 
seat leon cupra r
bmw mini
audi tt 225


----------



## seanf (Sep 25, 2006)

Passed test in 2003 when i was 18 and have had:

1996 BMW 318IS Coupe - Interior used to fall apart, no build quality at all on the interior

1999 Audi A4 1.6 - An in-between car for a few weeks

2001 Lexus IS200 Sport - Loved this as it was sooo comfortable but i needed a bit more power than the 153bhp 6cylinder.

2002 Audi TT225 S-Line - Present and i love it to bits :wink:


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

My list of excuses:
Triumph Spitfire MkIV
VW Beetle 1300 (surfs up dude!) - pile of gutless sh**e
Vauxhall Astra 1.3L - student
Vauxhall Nova 1.3SR - what was I thinking?
Peugeot 205 GRD (driving to South of France and back)
Toyota Starlet (rust bucket) - student again!
Peugeot 305SRD estate - long distance surfing
Vauxhall Astra SRi - faster long distance surfing!
Ford Transit 100L - overnight long distance surfing
VW Transporter 4 - faster overnight long distance surfing!
Audi TTC 180Q - seeing the light
Audi TTC 3.2DSG - heaven! and still surfing with TT roofrack. When will they bring out a MkII roofrack!


----------

